# KDE animieren wie OSX

## Thailer

Gibt es irgend eine Möglichkeit KDE wie OSX zu animieren, z.b. dass das Fenster trichterförmig minimiert wird?

----------

## Lenz

Ja, indem du Änderungen am Sourcecode vornimmst. Von Haus aus AFAIK nicht.

----------

## Thailer

gibt es denn kein Programm oder so, mit welchem man das machen könnte?

----------

## Lenz

Nicht, dass ich wüsste. Es gibt zwar einen Appel-Style (Baghira), aber der bringt nicht das gleiche Verhalten wie unterm echten OS X. Dafür müssten Anpassungen im KDE Source gemacht werden.

----------

## morbus

Du kannst dir auch mit SuperKaramba noch so eine schöne Leiste unten basteln. Aber mehr geht wohl wirklich nicht...

----------

## Thailer

Ok, danke für die Antworten....

----------

## Stormkings

"kde-misc/kompose" ist vielleicht noch interessant zu dem thema.

----------

## Lenz

 *Stormkings wrote:*   

> "kde-misc/kompose" ist vielleicht noch interessant zu dem thema.

 

Ist ein cooles Programm das jeder der KDE verwendet mal ausprobieren sollte aber keine Antwort auf die Frage (OSX-Animierung).

----------

## ChojinDSL

Um kde oder gnome so hinzubiegen damit sich die fenster wie in osX benehmen, währe aber ziemlich viel Arbeit erforderlich.

Mann muss ja bedenken das OSx nur diese Tricks kann, weil der ganze Desktop OpenGL beschleunigt ist. Um das unter kde oder gnome zu machen, müsste man erst dafür sorgen das alles Opengl beschleunigt ist, und dann natürlich den quellcode erheblich verändern. Also das Fenster als textur auf 3D polygone setzen, das ganze animieren, und dann noch dafür sorgen das je nach Fähigkeiten der Grafikkarte, die textur zum richtigen Zeitpunkt wieder in the original HiRes variante wechselt.

Eigentlich ist es eine reine resourcen Verschwendung, die absolut keinen Vorteil bringt. Expose' immerhin ist da schon was anderes. Das ist das feature von OSx wo du auf F9 oder F11 drückst, und dann alle offenen Fenster rausgezoomt werden, und du auf die Schnelle mit der Maus oder der Tastatur dein gewünschtes Fenster aussuchen kannst.

DAS ist ein Feature was wirklich nen Vorteil bringt und wo der resourcen verbrauch gerechtfertigt ist.

Aber damit das auch so flüssig und reibungslos wie unter OSx wäre opengl sicherlich von Vorteil. 

Es gibt ein ein WM an dessen namen ich mich jetzt nicht erinnern kann, das einen ähnlichen Effekt draufhat glaube ich. Es gibt auch ein kleines Utility für fluxbox und ähnliches, das macht auch sowas in der Richtung.

----------

## Anarcho

In die richtung soll sich ja Y als alternative zu X11 bewegen. Hoffe die kommen schnell vorran, sind ja leider noch nicht wirklich weit.

----------

## Sonic Lux

hast du mal nen Link zu Y ?

----------

## _hephaistos_

http://www.y-windows.org/

schaut aber IMHO net so gut aus...

ciao

----------

## moe

 *ChojinDSL wrote:*   

> Expose' immerhin ist da schon was anderes. Das ist das feature von OSx wo du auf F9 oder F11 drückst, und dann alle offenen Fenster rausgezoomt werden, und du auf die Schnelle mit der Maus oder der Tastatur dein gewünschtes Fenster aussuchen kannst.

 

Hast du dir schonmal expocity angeguckt? Der tut genau dasselbe, wenn du alt-tab drückst. Allerdings soweit ich weiss nur unter Gnome..

Gruss Maurice

----------

## ChojinDSL

Wie ist denn die performance von dem Ding?

Ich meine am besten ist es doch wenn die opengl beschleunigung der grafikkarte diesen part übernimmt, dann geht es auch schnell genug um nützlich zu sein.

Ich habe expocity zwar noch nicht ausprobiert, aber unter fluxbox habe ich mal ein kleines tool ausprobiert (kann mich nicht erinnern wie es hiess), wo man nach einem Tastendruck sich kleinere Screenshots von den offenen Fenstern anzeigen lassen konnte. Nachteil war allerdings das man vorher immer die screenshots "aktualisieren" musste wenn die fenster sich geändert haben. Dachher fand ich es eher weniger nützlich.

----------

## _hephaistos_

3ddesktop (x11-misc/3ddesktop) ist auch sowas in der art.

nachteil bei 3ddesktop is eben dieses aktualisieren...

ciao

----------

